# What do YOU want the next codex released to be?



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Since Grey Knights land in stores early April, this leaves the next codex to be redone a mystery

If you believe the rumors around, Necron's are to be the next revamped codex

But if you had a choice, what would YOU want the next codex to be? Eldar? Chaos Daemons? Maybe even Chaos Space Marines?


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Necrons! Necrons, damn you!


----------



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

Again, Necrons. I at least want two troop choices for them.


----------



## 13713 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have to agree with the above posters. Necrons have had the shaft for too long. It is time for the T-100 model to be upgraded.


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Necrons are way overdue for an update, but so are Tau and Witch Hunters.

Personally i would like to see Tau redone soon


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

Something new. 

I just can't find an army I'm really happy with in 40k. Maybe they should just tailor something specific to me.

If I had to answer though it'd be Necrons but change the models drastically. Even the Destroyer model which is already plastic I would want replaced. And I'd want the Nightbringer's arm to be one continuous piece instead of having to attach the tiny scythe part.


----------



## 13713 (Jan 26, 2011)

It would be nice if they just released new copies of each Codex when a new release of the core rules came out. Focus on more model releases for the armies over the years between the core/codex release. Perhaps that would stop the ever growing power curve of newer codexes so people do not feel slighted when their army choice is slammed to the ground by gaping differences in rules as each new codex is released.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Chaos Marines. But they need an entire overhaul so they're less 'spiky renegade marines' and more '10,000 year old brutal and sadistic murderers'. Cos at the moment, every other race seems like a major threat to the Imperium, while Chaos are relegated to a minor nuisance like the Hrud, Barghesi or Measles.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Tau.... because I know they won't produce one!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Blood Angels, Space Wolves, and Imperial Guard.

Too much of giving the writers a free reign. Phil Kelly, Mat Ward and Robert Cruddace need to go back to the days of Rick Priestley and Alessio Carvatore (prior to him writing 5th Ed 40K).


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

Chaos Space Marines, I think the codex sucks. Even though I play with Death Guard stuff, people from other legions (besides Red Corsairs, Black Legion, Thousand Sons, Death Guard, and Emperor's Children) don't get anything. Plus our stuff's underpowered (SM get multi-meltas, crap loads of other vehicles and special characters, plus better psykers). :ireful2:


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Grokfog said:


> Chaos Marines. But they need an entire overhaul so they're less 'spiky renegade marines' and more '10,000 year old brutal and sadistic murderers'. Cos at the moment, every other race seems like a major threat to the Imperium, while Chaos are relegated to a minor nuisance like the Hrud, Barghesi or Measles.


Not every CSM is a Heresy survivor. Hell Huron turned recently to Chaos.

I would like to see, Necrons followed by Tau followed by SoB, followed by 6th edition, followed by CSM.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Black Templars -> Necrons -> Witch Hunters -> Dark Angels -> Tau -> Eldar -> 6th Edition -> Space Marines.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Wusword77 said:


> Not every CSM is a Heresy survivor. Hell Huron turned recently to Chaos.
> 
> I would like to see, Necrons followed by Tau followed by SoB, followed by 6th edition, followed by CSM.


True, but 1) Huron doesn't matter 2) who cares about red corsairs and 3) the legions are the _*only*_ ones that matter. 

(4: the black templars can take a leap)


----------



## r9a9g9e (Aug 31, 2008)

Necrons 1) more than one troop choice 2) more than one build that can get a victory 3) because they have a ton of potential with fluff, model, and rules.

Then Black Templar 1) more than one troop choice 2) cool stuff, all the other chapters have cool stuff (15 pt rhino, devastator squad), so why not the BT 3) Psychic D-Fence 4) maybe not forcing me to take a 100-140 pt thing in the army. The Emperors champ is great, but not that that great. maybe vow takers instead of priests or chaplins.

It helps that those are the army's that I own


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

I want the next codex to be Chaos Space Marines but I think that the Necrons are most in need of one.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

I'd like to see Eldar get a new Codex.
But now that 5th Edition is what, getting on four years old, I think I'd rather wait until 6th Edition has been released. 
I'd hate for a new Codex to make Eldar top dogs for a short while then get hamstrung by a new Ruleset's release.
Even worse would be if the Codex was written with both Rulesets in mind and it was neither one nor the other.

In the meantime I'll have the upcoming Imperial Armour book to keep me going.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd be happy with CSMs, Tau, or WHs, but Necrons have been left in the dust for so long. I mean, really, they deserve much better.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

What I want? Eldar. Although that is because I play them.

What deserves to be next? Necrons. Its been too long for them.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Wusword77 said:


> Not every CSM is a Heresy survivor. Hell Huron turned recently to Chaos.
> 
> I would like to see, Necrons followed by Tau followed by SoB, followed by 6th edition, followed by CSM.


Ok, lets follow my point through a little, firstly from the point of the fluff: The Astral Claws fall to chaos, dragging multiple (9?) chapters into the conflict, which results in some 400 marines falling to darkness, and a few chapters being punished with loss of homeworld and penitence crusades. BooHoo, how bloody tragic. This apparently is of equal import to the design of the codex as the Horus Heresy, the single greatest defining moment of the story of Warhammer 40k, where MILLIONS of marines, adeptus mechanicus, imperial army and others fell to darkness in a galaxy wide civil war that saw the death of billions, and the mortal wounding of the Emperor. And from this background we get a wishy-washy, half made codex that neither gives us effective rules for renegades or legions. From the codex, it would appear that Huron's first decree upon turning to chaos was that all assault cannons, multi-meltas and razorbacks should be scrapped, presumably to show the chaos gods what a fucking idiot he is, for which they gift him with a daemonic lizard. 

Never mind the necron and tau and SoB. I admit that yes, they need updating. But first how about giving the oldest, most classical foe of the Imperium something thats actually effective for portraying both types of chaos marine? For instance, in the 2nd edition chaos codex, you had the option of taking imperial weaponry and vehicles for a 50% increase in price, which would be good for portraying a more recent conversion to chaos. Perhaps combining the ideas from the SM codex, and having army-wide bonuses when you take specific characters?


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hmmm 6th ed soon? How long untill that would happen?

And new CSM would be awesome, give me a reason to bring my DA out and crush some more traitors under my tread, capture some of the fallen.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Doesn't this entire poll focus on what army you play?


----------



## a_bad_curry (Mar 10, 2011)

naturally, the abundance of CSM player would say that, even though (in my opinion) they dont really need it.

Also, i dont think crons need it either. All they need is some more troop selection.

_i REALLY_dont want any more imperium of man codices. they always get first selection with GW.

In my opinion, the only one that REALLY needs a new codex is orks. The only way u can win is horde, or luck. All the units are really underpowered

Tau and eldar will need it at the start of 6th ed or end of 5th. Theyre merely getting tired


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I want to see codex:veterans which streamlines and updates the old VDR rules and tyranid monsterous creature builder and brings them inline with this edition. It should also include a feature that allows you to create your own special characters. MWahahaha :wink::biggrin:

Failing that SOB and Necrons. I'd kinda like to see a Genestealer or Chaos cultist codex too.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

6th Edition must be a good couple of years off.
But if a new Eldar Codex isn't released this year, then it'll be getting mighty close to the point when they'll be releasing a new Rulebook. And if that's the case, I'd rather wait until after it's been published before they release the New Codex.


----------



## dspadres (Jan 10, 2011)

While I do want Black Templars to get theirs redone I'm going to have to agree with other people about other armies. For one thing, it's time for something other than the Imperium to get some love. After Tyranids it was nonstop Imperium. 

My vote is for Necrons or Tau. They both need a serious overhaul. Plus I'm still looking for a second army to seriously collect. If either of them get done I'll probably jump in.


----------



## kjbraun (Mar 3, 2011)

If I'm being selfish, I'd like to see an Imperial Fists codex come out of the woodwork somewhere. While I know this will never happen, I believe Necrons are in need of a serious "redo". So... NECRONS ftw!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Grokfog said:


> Chaos Marines. But they need an entire overhaul so they're less 'spiky renegade marines' and more '10,000 year old brutal and sadistic murderers'. Cos at the moment, every other race seems like a major threat to the Imperium, while Chaos are relegated to a minor nuisance like the Hrud, Barghesi or Measles.


I concur. CSM have lost alot from last codex.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

As its a matter of what codex i want, and not what i think should be done then i will opt for csm.
I'd even be happy if they re-released the old codex with new cover art and said its the new codex


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, the issue at hand might be that Necrons and Tau are both newer additions to the background. Neither existed during 2nd ed. Compared to the other more senior races, Necrons and Tau aren't nearly as compelling. Tomb Kings Terminators (in space) and Beneficent Anime Aliens, don't have the same traction that say Orks, Eldar, Imperial Armies, or Chaos have. I don't know what the sales figures are, but they're probably the biggest driver or new codices.

All that said, personally I'd want a revamped Chaos codex - recombining CSM & Daemons. 

I would agree that the Imperium needs fewer codices not more. Necrons were retconned into the game and should be retconned right back out. 

That leaves Tau getting a new codex.

edit - @ Mortigar, I'd go for that too.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> Necrons were retconned into the game and should be retconned right back out.


Heyheyhey, I wouldn't wish the Way of the Squats on any army, mainly because I know there's always some poor bastard (see: Me) who shelled out too much money on the thing.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

No, i have to say i think Tau and Necrons have too much potential to be retconned out. To be fair, neither army needs massive amounts of work to be fixed. For necrons i'd like to see a new HQ unit, possibly something like a Pariah Lord? A new plastic kit to make either a Necron or Pariah Lord would be needed there. I'd want to see Flayed Ones moved to Troops, again with a plastic kit. A new Heavy Support construct, something that bridges the gap between heavy destroyers and the moonlith, and some expanded wargear options. I think that would keep most necron players happy.

For Tau, new fire warriors and kroot are a must. The current models are sub-par, and could be much better. The range of units doesn't need much tweaking IMO, although i wouldn't mind some new battlesuit variants and wargear options. Its effectively the rules and stats that need re-working, which any competent (i.e. Not Matt fucking Ward) developer should find quite simple.

Sisters of Battle need a massive, massive overhaul. A reboot on the same level as Dark Eldar. Expansion of the fluff and units, a full range of plastics, basically a total rebuild. As such, i'd expect GW to work on that project for a long period of time, to bring sisters from a 'niche' army to an effective mainstream force.


I'll get off me soapbox now


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Dark Angels because I play them. Anything else if Dark Angels aren't released next but they will be the 6th ed beta for space marines.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

codex affordable army.
but any real codex I don't want written until matt wank is gone or dead and the optimusbayknight designer is gone or dead, too high a risk of them getting there hands on something like the tau and producing a codex full of Tau being saved by smurfs and battlesuits transforming into cars


----------



## Joshawa (Jul 15, 2010)

I voted Tau because I think that they are going to be the next army I build and it would be nice to have a new codex/models to start building an army with.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Even tho i voted for Chaos Marines to be next i know they obviously wont be, as it will prob be Necrons, i can see CSM's possibly been done after Necrons maybe February/March (2012) time?


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Son of mortarion said:


> True, but 1) Huron doesn't matter 2) who cares about red corsairs and 3) the legions are the _*only*_ ones that matter.
> 
> (4: the black templars can take a leap)


Except in the fluff the only legion that still stands together is the Death Guard. Most have just become merc's.

And Huron has become just as important as Abby as he keeps the Imperium busy worry about his pirates, tying up troops that could help at the Cadain Gate.



Grokfog said:


> Ok, lets follow my point through a little, firstly from the point of the fluff: The Astral Claws fall to chaos, dragging multiple (9?) chapters into the conflict, which results in some 400 marines falling to darkness, and a few chapters being punished with loss of homeworld and penitence crusades. BooHoo, how bloody tragic. This apparently is of equal import to the design of the codex as the Horus Heresy, the single greatest defining moment of the story of Warhammer 40k, where MILLIONS of marines, adeptus mechanicus, imperial army and others fell to darkness in a galaxy wide civil war that saw the death of billions, and the mortal wounding of the Emperor. And from this background we get a wishy-washy, half made codex that neither gives us effective rules for renegades or legions. From the codex, it would appear that Huron's first decree upon turning to chaos was that all assault cannons, multi-meltas and razorbacks should be scrapped, presumably to show the chaos gods what a fucking idiot he is, for which they gift him with a daemonic lizard.


Lets also follow from the point of fluff, Millions of marines died in the Heresy and even more have died in the 10k years sense. All this time more marines have fallen to Chaos and the Legions have fractured to be a pale shadow of what they were.

So no, even by the fluff not every CSM is 10,000 years old, hell plenty of them don't even make the 1,000 year mark.

Now from a gameplay perspective, yes, CSM need an overhaul. The ball was dropped but now that GW seems to have a handle on how they want to build the codices. However, the codex does not need the overhaul the same way other codices do. Tau and Necron need to be expanded upon to bring them out of being a fringe type army and into the main stream, SoB needs a complete overhaul of their fluff and units after they butchered them in the BGB. I would love to see a CSM codex with plenty of options but it isn't the most important update they could do right now.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm hoping its tau, boy do I love my Space communists!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Necrons
Tau
Sisters of Battle
Chaos Space Marines 
Eldar

6th Edition

All Sub Space Marine Codexes with the exeption of the Space Wolves combined into a massive hardback codex. From here on out, all codexes are hardback and full colour, the same style as the Orcs and Goblins one.

Following the Space Marines will be Orks.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Wusword77 said:


> Except in the fluff the only legion that still stands together is the Death Guard. Most have just become merc's.
> 
> Sorry but were did you get the idea that the Death Guard are the only legion still together, erm what about the Iron Warriors, Word Bearers, Night Lords, Alpha legion and yes the Black legion, even legions such as the Emperors Children, Thousand Sons are still fairly in once piece, but its still enough to have rules dedicated to each legion
> 
> ...


A New CSM codex isnt needed right now yes, but it does need an overhaul, and pretty soon at that.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

The Necrons should be the next codex (since they're the oldest), followed by Witch Hunters.

Apart from that CSM need a new codex just to sort out the problems with the current one, namely the lack of half the equipment Space Marines get as well as having to pay for our champions, heavy weapons and psychic powers.

A new Ork codex would be nice, with something like the old 'without number' rule the Nids used to have (and yes I know I'm dreaming on this one).




Son of mortarion said:


> True, but 1) Huron doesn't matter 2) who cares about red corsairs and 3) the legions are the _*only*_ ones that matter.
> 
> (4: the black templars can take a leap)


Huron does matter because A) He's one of the best character models in the game. B) Renegades can be more complex in their motivations than the traitor legions and C) The legions seems to have a bit of trouble actually expanding beyond the eye of terror so they need all the help they can get.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Wusword77 said:


> Except in the fluff the only legion that still stands together is the Death Guard. Most have just become merc's.
> 
> And Huron has become just as important as Abby as he keeps the Imperium busy worry about his pirates, tying up troops that could help at the Cadain Gate.
> 
> ...


I don't think i ever said at any point that all CSM's were 10,000 years old, and i'd never dispute the fact that they're fractured, and thousands of the original marines have been killed. My only point is that i believe there should be a clear definition between legionnaires and renegade marines. I honestly believe that it was the attitude of 'all chaos marines are equal' that you seem to hold that resulted in the current codex where renegade marines have the same equipment restrictions as older legions, and also fails to show the experience that those few warriors that have survived ten thousand years of warfare.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hmm, a clear delineation between the warped and ancient traitors and new renegades would be cool. I'm not sure how that would shake out rules wise. Unless it was just a catch all 'veteran' unit with improved stats. Otherwise if the lists had new/old of all the cult troops as well it would be pretty awkward. Maybe the standard list, with a unit option to buy a veteran status, that came with an upgraded stat-line.


----------



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

/i disagree that CSM are those most in need, though its bland in parts its still workable. 

how often are core rules updated? i know 5th is 4 years old but how long is it till the next? its seems fairly young still


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I myself would like a new Chaos 'dex, but I really wouldn't mind if Tau or Necrons were next. It would be nice to have a non-imperial army be the main focus of GW for a while. Plus, the new Tau or 'Cron dex would be amazing to read


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The answer is about 6 years. 

The editions of Warhammer/Warhammer 40k have been on approximately 6 year redevelopment cycles.

I don't know if that will change, but during the time I was most active, WHFB 5, 6, & 7 and WH40K, 2nd, 3rd, 4th they were all about 6 years. Give or take a little.


----------



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

relatively short time really. since 4ths release in what order have the other codexes followed? Marines are by far the easiest to release so i can well imagine that a necron codex followed by Templars to be in order


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> Hmm, a clear delineation between the warped and ancient traitors and new renegades would be cool. I'm not sure how that would shake out rules wise. Unless it was just a catch all 'veteran' unit with improved stats. Otherwise if the lists had new/old of all the cult troops as well it would be pretty awkward. Maybe the standard list, with a unit option to buy a veteran status, that came with an upgraded stat-line.


I think i covered that problem elsewhere in the thread, basically we steal the SM system, whereby selecting a particular character gives army wide benefits. For instance, taking Huron giving access to Imperial Equipment to show their more recent conversion to chaos. Another example, perhaps by taking Abbadon you could use Chosen as troops (ripped straight from Logan Grimnar, i admit, but justified i feel). Kharn could perhaps bring the old choppa rules? HOWEVER i'd also like the rule that only one Chaos Lord be taken per army, to reduce the number of stupid combinations (Abbadon and Kharn, an army of Chosen against whom the best possible save is 4+? Too scary)

Effectively all i want is to be able to make an army based around hard-bitten, ancient veterans rather than some marines who painted their armour and vehicles black and started listening to heavy metal last thursday because they thought it looked cool...

*edit* And another thing, give us back our bloody Daemons! I don't want bloody stupid lesser and greater summoned daemons! I want my Bloodthirster to be a Bloodthirster, not 'Barry the greater daemon of ignorant bastards, ginger people and peanut butter stuck to the roof of your mouth'!


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

yanlou said:


> Sorry but were did you get the idea that the Death Guard are the only legion still together, erm what about the Iron Warriors, Word Bearers, Night Lords, Alpha legion and yes the Black legion, even legions such as the Emperors Children, Thousand Sons are still fairly in once piece, but its still enough to have rules dedicated to each legion


I suggest going to Lexicanum to check that.

Taken from the World Eaters page, under organazation: The World Eaters originally followed a regular Legion formation, but after the Battle of Skalathrax they have taken to working in small warbands that often enlist with other, larger Chaos armies. These warbands have no common organisation, rather doing whatever suits their current leaders.

Taken from Alpha Legion page: Following the battle on Eskrador, the Alpha Legion fractured in order to hide from the Imperium.1 Small, autonomous warbands were left in imperial space where they set up secret bases in asteroid fields, space hulks and barren worlds.10

Taken from Night Lords page: Now without a leader, the Night Lords eventually fragmented into disparate warbands largely built around their original legion company structure and relocated to the Eye of Terror.

Taken from Thousand Sons page: While they have avoided dissolution as a legion, the Thousand Sons, never numerous and oft-disinclined to take to the field in large numbers, now only seem to operate abroad as small warbands.1a The most well-known of these is the Prodigal Sons warband led by Ahriman.9a

Taken from Index Astartes page 30: The Emperors children quickly exhausted their supply of slaves and play things, and began to prey upon the only victims available; the slaves and servants ofthe other tratior legions. The resulting wars were terrible and bloody but there could only be one eventual result, and finally the legion of the Emperors Children was shattered.

Medrengard (deamon world of the Iron Warriors) is in a state of civil war. See Dead Sky Black Sun.

As to the Black Legion, changing their name, leader, and armor color, along with taking in anyone who flocks to their banner for their Black Crusades are no longer the Sons of Horus/Luna Wolves.

I will admit, it was an oversight that I lumped the Word Bearers in there.



> Huron really isnt as important as Abby, sorry its true, hes a pirate, not a lord favoured by the gods, he only a small Cog in the schemes of chaos and is no were near the same threat as Abby, Huron could never lead a black crusade and as such is only a small thorn in the side for the imperium and the current codex is more like codex: Chaos renegade/ Red Corsairs, and in the new codex Huron rules wise would be best representing newer renegades.


He's a pirate, who effectivly rules the Malestorm. He has fleets that rival the forces in the Eye of Terror, but he does not have a something like Cadia blocking his path. His constant raids on Imperial supplies and worlds wreak havoc in the galatic east. If he attached a fancy name to his raids, there would no difference to Abby.



> rm millions is an exaggeration, more like thousands, yes many have died, but they still recruit some of them and as they reside in the warp most of the time and young chaos marine could easily gain 10,000 yrs worth of experience, the current codex does not not reflect this.


And because time does not function normally in the warp, a new Chaos Space Marine could gain 1 year of experiance, just as readily as 10,000 years. And the codex does reflect that, they are called Chosen, Chaos Lords, and Deamon Princes.




Grokfog said:


> I don't think i ever said at any point that all CSM's were 10,000 years old, and i'd never dispute the fact that they're fractured, and thousands of the original marines have been killed. My only point is that i believe there should be a clear definition between legionnaires and renegade marines. I honestly believe that it was the attitude of 'all chaos marines are equal' that you seem to hold that resulted in the current codex where renegade marines have the same equipment restrictions as older legions, and also fails to show the experience that those few warriors that have survived ten thousand years of warfare.


No, but implying that every Marine that wears the colors of the traitor legions is a veteran from the heresy, or survived after being recruited in the years following the Heresy, and is therefore better then renegade marines, is just not right. New recruits are made all the time for the traitors and the Black Legion has people flocking to their banner all the time, veteran and rookie alike. Plus, you do have the choices of Chosen, Lords, and Deamon Princes to reflect the actual survivors for those times.

As far as equipment goes, that's just adding a layer of complexity to the codex that doesn't need to be there. You would have to give them access to ALL of the IG, SM (all types), SoB, and Inquisition equipment for true fluff reflection and that would add tons of units to the codex that aren't required/need for a normal game of 40k.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Wu, although i can see where you're coming from, i do wish you'd read my other posts before replying. I'm not trying to say that new legionnaires shouldn't be as good as older ones, just that if a person wants to make an army of recently converted marines, it should be an option, just as if a person wants to make an army based on the remainder of a traitor legion, it should have rules and abilities to reflect that. 

It seems you just feel a need to decry any argument against your opinion, without accepting or absorbing the reasoning and suggestions i've made. I'll admit, some arguments that have been made as replies to you have been pitiful, but i'd rather find an effective middle ground where both types of chaos player could be satisfied.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree with many of your other ideas. I miss chaos as a mixture of chaos marines, daemons, arcane machines, etc.

But Frankly, I despise this idea. 


Grokfog said:


> I think i covered that problem elsewhere in the thread, basically we steal the SM system, whereby selecting a particular character gives army wide benefits


Its one of the characteristics of the current system that makes my skin crawl. I don't want to have to include a named character (or his counts-as) to be able to play a given army. I want the rules for the army to be independent of any special characters. They have always been a crutch, and continue to be.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> I agree with many of your other ideas. I miss chaos as a mixture of chaos marines, daemons, arcane machines, etc.
> 
> But Frankly, I despise this idea.
> 
> ...


Thats fair enough, but as i said, i'd just like to find an effective system that would keep most people happy, and even you have to admit that the SM system is incredibly simple yet effective. 

Failing that, the only realistic way to portray each legion, and renegades, is to make seperate codexes, and GW wouldn't do that... God forbid, people might not buy as much SPESS MAHREENS!

By the way, on the off-chance anyone from GW is reading this, can i have Matt Wards job? I think i've already proven i'd do a better job :biggrin:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Kreuger said:


> I agree with many of your other ideas. I miss chaos as a mixture of chaos marines, daemons, arcane machines, etc.
> 
> But Frankly, I despise this idea.
> 
> ...


That's the main reason i wanted codex veterans with the ability to create your own special character. Fancy and all death kopta ork army led by Mad Whuppa Whuppa fangomork the flyboy? All you gotta do is make a character to represent him and include a special rule that makes DK troops choices. Not feeling that your all infantry heavy IG army stands much of a chance if it comes up against a mech list? How about Adding Colonel Dead eye Mcgee and his Specialist demo team not only are they a large hw squad but they through many many guerrilla warfare scenarios they have become used to Doctoring their missiles without the aid of a sanctioned techpriest. Or even Techpriest cogface and his experimental mass displacement field, any unit within 6" that is hit by a shot that would normally inflict a casualty may make an additional save and be redeployed as if they had deepstriked. 

Would it be crazy and unbalancing...yes but then again that was always half the fun to me.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

I want Codex: Jokaero!
Or maybe Codex: Squats...

Seriously though:
I agree that Chaos Marines need an overhaul, not just an update but a total shift in style and play. 
I will also agree that Necrons could use a bit of a revamp. They're overpowered and tactically boring at the same time. Tone them down (just a touch) and give them more variety and versatility.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> That's the main reason i wanted codex veterans with the ability to create your own special character. Fancy and all death kopta ork army led by Mad Whuppa Whuppa fangomork the flyboy? All you gotta do is make a character to represent him and include a special rule that makes DK troops choices. Not feeling that your all infantry heavy IG army stands much of a chance if it comes up against a mech list? How about Adding Colonel Dead eye Mcgee and his Specialist demo team not only are they a large hw squad but they through many many guerrilla warfare scenarios they have become used to Doctoring their missiles without the aid of a sanctioned techpriest. Or even Techpriest cogface and his experimental mass displacement field, any unit within 6" that is hit by a shot that would normally inflict a casualty may make an additional save and be redeployed as if they had deepstriked.
> 
> Would it be crazy and unbalancing...yes but then again that was always half the fun to me.


With the advent of Apocalypse, such wanton insanity is not only sanctioned, but positively ENCOURAGED! I'm with you on this one Grim, for fun games this would be incredible. I want a Grot with a nuclear space hopper!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Grokfog said:


> With the advent of Apocalypse, such wanton insanity is not only sanctioned, but positively ENCOURAGED! I'm with you on this one Grim, for fun games this would be incredible. I want a Grot with a nuclear space hopper!


Question is do you make his nuclear space hopper a seperate vehicle using the vehicle design rules or create him with a squad of like minded hopsketeers?


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Question is do you make his nuclear space hopper a seperate vehicle using the vehicle design rules or create him with a squad of like minded hopsketeers?


No, just one of him. He deep-strikes in, bounces 3d6 in a random direction (always random) then explodes :biggrin:


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> I agree with many of your other ideas. I miss chaos as a mixture of chaos marines, daemons, arcane machines, etc.
> 
> But Frankly, I despise this idea.
> 
> ...


I think it is a step forward, but needs more, take the basic concept, but apply it in a different way. if a chaos lord takes a certain mark, then he can have any unit possess that mark, and have the mark be consistent for any unit taking it. If the lord takes a jump pack/wings, raptors can be troops. if he takes a bike, bikes can be troops, if he takes termie armor, you see the pattern. I think that this would allow for customisation in the main list, and then have the special characters modify it from there.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

i voted necrons due to the dire need of a revamp anf some effective units beyond destroyers, heavy destroyers, monoliths and destoryer lords. Maybe they shoud just have an option for an all destroyer army? 

I dont understand what you mean by saying chosen are 10,000 years old.
It took them 10,000 years to figure out that they could come in from the side? :shok:


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Necrons need it the most.

Really, BT and DA can still be a totally viable codex, all they need to do is put out some points adjustments and a few minor things. The FAQ was a step in the right direction, but I'm thinking also in lines of "Crusaders get frag/krak grenades for free" type stuff.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Necorns, Tau, SoB, Eldar, Chaos, 6th and fire the current fuckwits who write codexs, Imperial, non-Imperial, Imperial, Non-Imperial, etc

Thats my 2c


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

vulcan539 said:


> Necorns, Tau, SoB, Eldar, Chaos, 6th and fire the current fuckwits who write codexs, Imperial, non-Imperial, Imperial, Non-Imperial, etc
> 
> Thats my 2c


Why fire them? They write as they are directed, and the current codices are far better than the crap that came out in 3e.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Son of mortarion said:


> Why fire them? They write as they are directed, and the current codices are far better than the crap that came out in 3e.


I really hate to be a broken record here but....

No, I'm not gonna say it. I WON'T be the predictable one this thread.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

I think GW focuses way too much on the Imperium. and I think Necrons definitely need a new codex. 
I also think it'd be cool if they had sub-codexes (like black templars, dark angels, etc.) for chaos. have it be the main legions or maybe codexes that just have stuff directed towards a specific god.
also, CSM needs cultists and reunion with daemons.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Heres how I'd like it:
Necrons
SoB
Chaos

Realistically, Necrons are the most likely choice for the next codex and minis release when you look at the latest rumours. Being a Chaos player, I'd love to see some of the metal kits re-done and the codex updated. However, SoB is MUCH more fucked, so I think they deserve an update more than any of the other armies. Not to mention, I want to play them, so theres a bit of bias


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Necrons are most definitely up, and Tau likely follows short after. So I will choose an answer based on what is more likely to come after:

Sisters of Battle or Eldar.

If they scrap SoBs it will be Eldar, if SoBs are allowed to live one more cycle it will be them.

Dark Angels shouldn't even have their own codex, and neither should BT. I don't mind BA, SW, but beyond that DA and BT aren't special enough to have a codex and just bogs us down in annoying SM clutter.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Angelus Censura said:


> Heres how I'd like it:
> Necrons
> SoB
> Chaos
> ...


At least you admit you have a problem, that's the first step towards change...


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Plastic sisters, plastic sisters, plastic sisters, plastic sisters.

I don't really play so i'm not concerned about the codex, and i'll have to cast my vote for the models i'm looking forward to most.....it's plastic sisters in case you didn't twig :wink:


----------

